# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Tìm giấy tờ ghi tên Đỗ Văn Thành - 0989543933

## odvwnrflxqcs

*[replacer_a] mang tên Đỗ Văn Thành*
 Tôi có làm rơi cái ví có các giấy tờ sau
_- 1 Giấy đăng ký xe máy
 - 1 Giấy phép lái xe máy
 - 1 thẻ căn cước
 - Các thẻ ATM_
 Các giấy tờ đều mang tên *Đỗ Văn Thành*
 Ai nhặt được vui lòng cho tôi chuộc lại, tôi xin hậu tạ
 Điện thoại: *0963.888.566* - *0989.543.933*
 Địa chỉ: Số nhà 98 đường Hải Triều, Phường Quán Toan, Hồng Bàng, Hải Phòng

Tìm giấy tờ

----------

